

Peter Thiel’s CS183: Startup - Class 13 Notes Essay - nswanberg
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/23435743973/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-13-notes-essay

======
ruang
Amazing lecture. This is the first time I've heard of anyone solving the
problem of avoiding getting stuck at the local maximum.

